# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  η FRANCO (Φραγκίστας) και τα πλοία της

## npapad

Η FRANCO δημιουργήθηκε από τον Αχιλλέα Φραγκίστα, με καταγωγή από το ομώνυμο χωριό της Ευρυτανίας που κατοικούσε όμως στη Σκιάθο.
Παλιά και σημαντική οικογένεια, μπορείτε να δείτε ιστορικά εδώ :
http://evrytanikospalmos.blogspot.gr...1911-1984.html
Η εταιρεία δημιουργήθηκε το 1948 στην Πορτογαλία και το 1960 μεταφέρθηκε στην Αθήνα, δραστηριοποιούμενη κυρίως με Liberty (και κάποια παλαιότερα φορτηγά), αντικαθιστώντας τα μετά το 1965 με νεότερα φορτηγά. Έγινε και μια προσπάθεια να μπει στον αλιευτικό κλάδο με κατασκευή πλοίων στην τότε Σοβιετική Ένωση το 1966, αλλά αποδείχτηκαν ζημιογόνα και πουλήθηκαν πίσω σε Σοβιετικούς. Μετά το θάνατο του Αχιλλέα Φραγκίστα το 1984 την εταιρεία ανέλαβαν τα παιδιά του.
Μπορείτε να δείτε την σημερινή μορφή της εταιρείας (και το στόλο της) εδώ : www.franco.gr
Για να ξεκινήσουμε με αυτήν την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα εταιρεία ανεβάζω μια (σχεδόν πλήρη) λίστα με το στόλο της εταιρείας μέχρι και τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1980, την πρώτη δηλαδή περίοδο της εταιρείας. Θα ακολουθήσει αργότερα και δεύτερη λίστα με τα πλοία μετά τα μέσα του 1980 όπου είχαν αναλάβει τα παιδιά του.
Franco1stperiod.jpg

----------


## dionisos

S/S SPARTO- IRENA IMO 5427552 BUILT 1943.
POROS IMO 5282201.jpg SPARTO IRENA IMO 5427552.jpg IRENA πηγη shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

S/S POROS BUILT 1943 BALTIMORE AS ADOLPH LEWIJOHN SCRAP AT AVILLES SPAIN 1971
POROS IMO 5282201.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

S/S TOULA IMO 5366112 BUILT 1937 AS WESTRALIA. Αγορ5ασθηκε το 1959 και ονομαστηκε TOULA. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1970 στην SHANGHAI
TOULA IMO 5366112.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

S/S PANTANASSA IMO 5130915 BUILT AT JACKSONVILLE AS THOMAS L.HALEY. TΟ 1945 εδοθη στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ και ονομαστηκε SPETSAE. To 1947 oνομαστηκε CAPTAIN K PAPAZOGLOU υπο τον ΝΙΑΡΧΟ. To 1954 oνπμαστηκε PANTANASSA. Το 1961 ονομαστηκε GEORGE TSAKIROGLOU. Διαλυθηκε το 1969 στην WHAMPOA
PANTANASSA IMO 5130915.jpg PANTANASSA CAPTAIN K PAPAZOGLOU 5130915.jpg CAPTAIN K. PAPAZOGLOU shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

S/S KATERINA IMO5183510 BUILT 1929 AS TEMPLAR
KATERINA IMO 5183510.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

S/S AGHIOS SPYRIDON - ARISTOCRATIS IMO 5310498 BUILT 1940 AT LONG BEACH AS WILLIAMH. JACKSON
AGHIOS SPYRIDON EX ARISTOCRATIS 5310498.jpg ως ARISTOCRATIS shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

S/S MOUSSE IMO 5243073 Κατασκευη 1928 ως TAI YANG. Αγορασθηκε απο ΦΡΑΓΚΙΣΤΑ το 1962.Διελυθη το 1970 στην SHANGHAI MOUSSE IMO 5243073.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

S/S SOPHIA IMO 5343341 Κατασκευαστηκε το 1929 ως TAI PING YANG
SOPHIA IMO 5343341.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

S/S ILENA IMO 5158761 Κτασκευαστηκε το 1937 . Διαλυθηκε το 1973 στην ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΥΠΟΛΗ.
ILENA IMO 5158761.jpg Ως ILENA ILENA- PORT HALIFAX IMO 5158761.jpg PORT HALIFAX shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

S/S ALICE- CAVOPLATANOS IMO 5414646 Κατασκευαστηκε το 1944 στην BALTIMORE ως SAMFREDDOM
ALICE - CAVOPLATANOS IMO 5414646.jpg ως CAVOPLATANOS shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

S/S LISBOA IMO 5073868 Kατασκευαστηκε το 1946 ως CITY OF LUCKNOW. Διαλυθηκε το 1971 στο KAOSHIUNG
LISBOA IMO 5073868.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

S/S ANDROMACHI IMO 5273860 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1945 ως EMPIRE FAVOUR
ANDROMACHI IMO 5273860.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

S/S FOFO IMO 5292062 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1954. Ζητουνται περισσοτερες πληροφοριες
FOFO IMO 5292062.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

S/S THERESA IMO 5393282 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1958 ως WORLD JONQUIL. Αγορασθηκε το 1965 και ονομαστηκε THERESA. Eπωληθη και8 ονομαστηκε MINLLY. πηγε για διαλυσητο 1977 στο KAOHSHUNG
THERESSA - MINLLY IMO 5393282.jpg ως MINLLY shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V EFTYHIA IMO 6606193 - M/V KLAVDIA IMO 6700872 - M/V EVGENIA IMO 6707947 Τρια αδελφα Ψυγεια ναυπηγηθεντα στο ROSTOCK το 1966.
EFTYHIA  IMO 6606193.jpg EFTYHIA EFTYHIA IMO 6606193.jpg EFTYHIA KLAVDIA IMO 6700872.jpg KLAVDIA 
EVGENIA IMO 6707947.jpg EVGENIA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Δυο αδελφα SD-14 ναυπηγηθεντα στον ΣΚΑΡΑΜΑΓΚΑ ΤΟ 1971. M/V DESPINA IMO 7110335 - M/V REA IMO 7104714. Μηχανη SULZER 5-Κυλινδρη 5500 BHP Ταχυτης 15 Κομβοι.
DESPINA IMO 7110335.jpg DESPINA REA  IMO 7104714.jpg REA REA IMO 7104714.jpg REA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

TRAWLER THETIS IMO 6616502 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1965 στην ΟΥΚΡΑΝΙΑ GR 2433 DW 1460 TONS. Πωληθηκε το 1969 και ονομασθηκε PUTIVL.THETIS- PUTIVL IMO 6616502.jpg Ως PUTIVL shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

S/S ELPIDA IMO 5015385 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1956 στο AMSTERDAM ως AMSTELMEER GR 8382 DW 12657 TONS
ELPIDA IMO 5015385.jpg ELPIDA ELPIDA EX AMSTELMEER 5015385.jpg AMSTELMEER shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

S/S AZALEA EX BORNEO IMO 5048863 Nαυπηγηθηκε το 1948. GR 9426 TONS
AZALEA EX BORNEO 5048863.jpg ως BORNEO shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

S/S FILOTIS EX ASAKA MARU IMO 5026413. Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1955 στην ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ. Επωληθη το 1972 και ονομασθηκε ISABELA. GR 7471 DW 11576 TONS. Εβυθησθη το 1978 Βορεια της JEDDAH
FILOTIS IMO 5026413.jpg FILOTIS FILOTIS EX ASAKA MARU 5026413.jpg ASAKA MARU shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V IRIS EX MARANON Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1959 GR 8479 DW 11540 DIESEL ENGINE SPEED 14 KNOTS
IRIS IMO 5412466.jpg IRIS IRIS EX MARANON 5412466.jpg MARANON shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V SALVIA EX MEITETSU MARU IMO 5250818 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1956 στην ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ GR 8671 DW 13080 TONS
SALVIA IMO 5250818.jpg SALVIA shipspoting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> S/S AZALEA EX BORNEO IMO 5048863 Nαυπηγηθηκε το 1948. GR 9426 TONS
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179368 ως BORNEO shipspotting


Aυτό ανέβηκε στα "Φορτηγά γραμμής κ Έλληνες" ποστ 28,29,30.Ντηζελοκίνητο ήταν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> M/V EFTYHIA IMO 6606193 - M/V KLAVDIA IMO 6700872 - M/V EVGENIA IMO 6707947 Τρια αδελφα Ψυγεια ναυπηγηθεντα στο ROSTOCK το 1966.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179356 EFTYHIA Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179357 EFTYHIA Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179358 KLAVDIA 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179359 EVGENIA shipspoting


Γενικού φορτίου ήταν,σοβιετικά τύπου 595Ε (Poltava).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> S/S KATERINA IMO5183510 BUILT 1929 AS TEMPLAR
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179333 shipspoting


Υπάρχει στα "Φορτηγά γραμμής κ Έλληνες" ποστ 11 μαζί με άλλα της εταιρείας.Ντηζελοκίνητο ήταν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> S/S SOPHIA IMO 5343341 Κατασκευαστηκε το 1929 ως TAI PING YANG
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179346 shipspotting


 Ντήζελ είχε.




> S/S MOUSSE IMO 5243073 Κατασκευη 1928 ως TAI YANG. Αγορασθηκε απο ΦΡΑΓΚΙΣΤΑ το 1962.Διελυθη το 1970 στην SHANGHAI Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179345 shipspotting


 Οι Σκανδιναβοί είχαν βάλει πολύ νωρίς ντήζελ.

----------


## Ellinis

Tα SOPHIA, MOUSSE και KATERINA είχαν ναυπηγηθεί για τη Wilhemsen και έκαναν μια γραμμή απο τη Νέα Υόρκη προς την Απω Ανατολή που ονομαζόταν Barber Line. Μετέφεραν και 12 επιβάτες σε προσεγμένους χώρους όπως βλέπουμε εδώ. Να δούμε και ένα απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο The Cargo Liners:

Untitled.jpg

Το TEMPLAR το κατέλαβαν το 1940 οι Γερμανοί και το χρησιμοποίησαν στον πόλεμο ως ναρκο-θραυστικό θα λέγαμε. Δηλαδή, με ενισχυμένη την ίσαλο γραμμή, προπορευτόταν νηοπομπών σε πιθανώς ναρκοθετημένες προσβάσεις λιμενων με σκοπό να ελκύει αυτό τις νάρκες και να τη "γλυτώνουν" τα πιο πολύτιμα έμφορτα ή πολεμικά πλοία. Τότε ονομάστηκε SPERRBRECHER 17. Επέζησε από αυτές τις αποστολές για να χτυπήσει σε ναρκη το Γενάρη του 1948! Επισκευάστηκε και το 1953 εβαλε και νέες μηχανές ΜΑΝ.
Όταν τα αγόρασε ο Φραγκίστας ύψωσε και στα 3 σημαία Λιβάνου (φαίνεται στη μια φωτο να κυματίζει) και αργότερα τα μετέφερε σε Κυπριακές πλοιοκτησίες.

----------


## dionisos

M/V ILENA IMO 7523946 Κατασκευη 1976 στην ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ GR 16379 DW 26333 TONS. Επωληθη το 1982 και ονομαστηκε ADITYA KIRAN ILENA- ADITYA KARAN  7523946.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

M/V CHARALAMBOS F. IMO 7016113 Κατασκευη 1970 στην ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ GR 15960 DW 27281 TONS. Επωληθη το 1986
CHARALAMBOS F. IMO 7016113.jpgCHARALAMBOS F. CHARALAMBOS F-MARY S 7016113.jpg MARY S shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

SMINARHOS FRANGISTAS IMO 5394858 BUILT 1962 GR 8771
SMINARCHOS FRANGISTAS IMO 5394858.jpg

----------


## dionisos

AMYGDALIA IMO 5230911 BUILT 1957 GR 8727 TONS
AMYGDALIA IMO 5230911.jpg AMYGDALIA AMYGDALIA - SASCHA 5230911.jpg SASCHA

----------


## dionisos

PETUNIA IMO 5413161 BUILT 1957 GR 7845 TONS
PETUNIA IMO 5413161.jpg

----------


## dionisos

TORENIA IMO 5410157 BUILT 1957 GR 8077 TONS
TORENIA IMO 5410157.jpg

----------


## dionisos

GARDENIA IMO 5020873 BUILT 1957 GR 9723 TONS
GARDENIA IMO 5020873.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> GARDENIA IMO 5020873 BUILT 1957 GR 9723 TONS
> GARDENIA IMO 5020873.jpg


όμορφα καράβια,ΜΑ κατεστραμμενες ομως,φωτογραφίες,με το λογότυπο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Tα SOPHIA, MOUSSE και KATERINA είχαν ναυπηγηθεί για τη Wilhemsen και έκαναν μια γραμμή απο τη Νέα Υόρκη προς την Απω Ανατολή που ονομαζόταν Barber Line. Μετέφεραν και 12 επιβάτες σε προσεγμένους χώρους όπως βλέπουμε εδώ. Να δούμε και ένα απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο Th


H Wilhelmsen χρησιμοποιεί ακόμα το όνομα Βarber.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> όμορφα καράβια,ΜΑ κατεστραμμενες ομως,φωτογραφίες,με το λογότυπο.


Φίλε αναγκαστικά τις βάζουμε όταν δεν βρίσκουμε 'αλλες.

----------


## dionisos

BELIO F - CAMELIA IMO 5034496 BUILT 1952 GROSS 6067 TONS
BELIO F-CAMELIA IMO 5034496.jpg BELIO F CAMELIA-BELIO F IMO 5034496.jpg CAMELIA

----------


## dionisos

MARIA EX BREITENBURG IMO 5051121 BUILT 1950 GROSS 2662 TONS
MARIA EX BREITENBURG 5051121.jpg ως BREITENBURG

----------


## dionisos

TINA - MEDON IMO 5361679 BUILT 1942 GROSS 7362 TONS
TINA - MEDON 5361679.jpg TINA MEDON-TINA 5361679.jpg MEDON

----------


## dionisos

> όμορφα καράβια,ΜΑ κατεστραμμενες ομως,φωτογραφίες,με το λογότυπο.


 Σιγουρα το υδατογραφημα χαλαει την φωτογραφια αλλα ετσι δινεται η ευκαιρια σε καποιον που βρισκει μια φωτο καλυτερη να την ανεβασει

----------


## dionisos

NOELLE - KAFIRISTAN IMO 5254278 BUILT 1941 GROSS 7240 TONS
NOELLE- KAFIRISTAN 5254278.jpg ως KAFIRISTAN

----------


## dionisos

MARIKA - LONERKERK IMO 5224479 BUILT 1943 GROSS 7253 TONS
MARIKA-LONERKERK 5224479.jpg ως LONERKERK

----------


## dionisos

OLGA IMO 5262342 BUILT 1943 GROSS 7265 TONS
OLGA IMO 5262342.jpg OLGA

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Medon_1942 sn.jpgMEDON shipsnostalgia
tina sn.jpgTINA

Βρετανία 1942   7376 grt    ~ 10000 dwt    10.0 kts
1963 Olistim Nav TINA σημαία Κύπρου  1970 Διάλυση Κίνα.
Τύπου Εmpire αντίστοιχο του Liberty.Zητούνται ακριβές dwt κ πρόωση,παλινδρομική ή ατμοστρόβιλος.

----------


## npapad

> Medon_1942 sn.jpgMEDON shipsnostalgia
> tina sn.jpgTINA
> 
> Βρετανία 1942   7376 grt    ~ 10000 dwt    10.0 kts
> 1963 Olistim Nav TINA σημαία Κύπρου  1970 Διάλυση Κίνα.
> Τύπου Εmpire αντίστοιχο του Liberty.Zητούνται ακριβές dwt κ πρόωση,παλινδρομική ή ατμοστρόβιλος.


DWT 9950. Ντιζελοκίνητο (κατά την Miramar) με 12 κόμβους ταχύτητα. Δυστυχώς τα Greek Shipping Directories της εποχής δεν αναφέρουν μηχανές για να το αντιπαραβάλλω.

----------


## npapad

> S/S FOFO IMO 5292062 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1954. Ζητουνται περισσοτερες πληροφοριες
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179354 shipspoting


Κατασκευάστηκε το 1954 σαν REGINA στο ναυπηγείο Orenstein Koppel στο Lubeck της Γερμανίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 464. Νηολόγιο Lubeck και ιδιοκτήτης Rudolf C. Gribel. IMO 5292062. Gross Tons 1961 και DWT 3134

Το 1965 αγοράζεται από τον Φραγκίστα και ονομάζεται ΦΩΦΩ, υψώνοντας τη Γαλανόλευκη και παίρνει νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2527.

Το 1966 μετονομάζεται ΑΝΕΤ.

Το 1973 υψώνει σημαία Κύπρου και παίρνει νηολόγιο Αμμόχωστου 367298

Καταστράφηκε χτυπώντας πάνω στον κυματοθραύστη στο λιμάνι της Ashdod του Ισραήλ στις 23-11-1973 ενώ ήταν κενό φορτίου από Γάζα για Ashdod

Εδώ και η αναφορά του ναυαγίου :
http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?99529

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

rodon ss.jpg shipspotting

Bρετανία 1955  11479 dwt  Doxford 13.5 kts                          ΙΜΟ 5005029
PΟΔΟΝ αγοράστηκε το 1970 κ πωλήθηκε το 1973.Βυθίστηκε στο Κοτονού το 1978.

----------

